# Deputy Marshal John Perry



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Marshal John Perry



*United States Department of Justice - United States Marshals Service
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Tuesday, March 8, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 48
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, March 8, 2011
*Incident Location:* Missouri
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Deputy Marshal John Perry was shot and killed in St. Louis, Misouri, while serving a warrant.

At approximately 6:50 am Deputy Marshal Perry, another marshal, and a St. Louis police officer had gone to the wanted man's home to serve the warrant for assault and drug possession. The suspect opened fire on them, striking all three officers.

Deputy Perry was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds later in the day. The suspect was found dead inside the home following the initial incident.

Deputy Marshal Perry had served with the United States Marshals Service for 10 years.

Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Justice - United States Marshals Service
2604 Jefferson Davis Highway
Office of the Director
Alexandria, VA 22301

Phone: (304) 623-0486

_*Please contact the United States Department of Justice - United States Marshals Service for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Mister Farcus (Feb 27, 2011)

RIP Marshal Perry


----------

